# Youniverse test - visual dna



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Seeker - You’d rather have a good read than a riot. You might be the wrong side of cool – but let’s be honest, you never really qualified anyway. You’re open to new things, and can be persuaded to try anything twice, all in the name of experience of course. We’ve got you down as a bit of a dreamer, you’re probably zoning out right now, PAY ATTENTION, and read on.

The books they recommend, I've read most of them.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

You're a Seeker Your friends turn to you for advice – and sometimes you throw it out there anyway, if they ask or not.
You’re open to new things, and can be persuaded to try anything twice, all in the name of experience of course. We’ve got you down as a bit of a dreamer, you’re probably zoning out right now, PAY ATTENTION, and read on.


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

I got Harmonizer... reading the whole description, it didn't fit me very well.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Coconut Meat said:


> There are a ton of "Seekers" here. It explains a lot. I think the other Visual DNA test, their Big 5 test, is a lot better.


Seeker might be the "default" when the person's responses don't match up well.


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

Quiz


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

Energizer.
You’re upbeat, super chatty, always approachable and ON… the whole damn time. Seriously? Do you ever come down?

Alright, I'll be OFF now. No time to read those suggested books either


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

You're an Energizer Living to you means a lost wallet, broken bone or a police escort home, else it’s not really a good story is it?
Life is what you make it. You say yes when others say no, and if it doesn’t work out it will make a great chapter in the self-published memoir (that you’ll be pushing on your loved ones as you hobble into old age).




It's all about you... Once in a while you can feel alone; it gets to us all… even a sparkly upstart like you. Drag yourself away from that lonely (unsanitary) dark corner, and get in touch with one of the 1500 Facebook profiles you call your close friends.
You want a healthy relationship to form the cornerstone of your life. And you are prepared to put more work in; we can picture you penning sonnets, rolling truffles, and strumming tuneless love songs.
You call yourself busy, but beneath all that bounce you must be close to exhaustion?. It’s full on, you buzz about so much that you’re becoming an indistinguishable blur. Slow down so we can make out your features and return your heartbeat to a regular rhythm.
You’re a paradox as you love people but equally thrive off solitude in a wide-open space. Nothing beats fresh air – except maybe water. But they are both essentials.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!




























Time If you want a job doing… maybe ask someone else? You are so close to being a reliable grown-up, so it’s time to pull your socks up… or stockings. I mean, whatever you are in to.
Seemingly you’re motivated, committed and equipped enough. You are a jack-of-all-trades but maybe the master of none?
Up-front and approachable you get a buzz from working with other people and you are keen to get a solution in place quickly. But remember to pause for breath before you charge on in.
An average day can pass with you sort of trying hard… if you... you know… really try hard to try hard: yeah we get what you mean. But you’re a bit too cool to sweat it. Now, we could tell you to reimagine your long-term goals (do you have them?), understand the wider impact of your decisions (did you make any?), but we don’t need to tell a dude like you what to do: you are heading in the right direction.
Knuckling down just isn’t on your agenda so when you are overlooked for promotion or not picked for the team remember you are master of delay and procrastination and your ability to put off the inevitable is impressive – no really.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!




























Energy Mornings come like a bolt out of the blue and leave you rushing to catch up. Keys? Phone? Wallet? Brush your dentures maybe? Nice.
Downtime? Put the world to rights and get tanked up with your pals till you start seeing double. It is all very sophisticated.
Wound so tight your body shows the signs of so much tension, your eyes are bulging. Now you don’t want to hear this but you might want to… chill out. If that did not make you explode and shut down your browser then here is a little more advice. Take it easy. You put yourself under massive stress, life is becoming a long list of things to do, and you are losing sight of how to enjoy it. So once in while, ignore an email and don’t take a call – sit down, gawp out the window and do nothing – it feels good.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!




























































Love Let's talk love. When that special someone shows you’ll be making them laugh with your quick wit and sense of fun – failing that you could just treat ‘em real nice and they might stick around.
So you like to spend time just hanging out one-on-one, doing regular stuff – which is great as it makes you everyone’s favourite - a cheap date.
Loyal and supportive, you like to be ’there’ for a partner. But it isn’t all stoicism, as you require a dose of fun in your love life. In a long-term relationship you look for a match – someone who doesn’t mind kicking about – just the two of you. And although you can be committed you are unashamedly flirty; batting your lashes or flexing your pecs – whichever comes easiest – in the most mundane, everyday situations.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!






















































Money As the person who will always put a positive spin on absolutely anything – standing in dog shit, losing your keys, being turned away from an empty restaurant – for you life is a smooth ride. It is hard to knock you down. You put lots of effort into everything you do, and get a great sense of fulfillment from the results. Dedicated and committed, don't forget to let your hair down every now and again - a little treat is just what you deserve!
You like to get stuck into ‘real issues’ instead of bothering with small talk. But choose your audience. Economic downturn? Not so suitable for the hairdressers.
With a taste for the finer things in life you like table service, your linen pressed, and your fork made of metal not plastic – urgh even the thought of it!
You can’t put a price on experience but as you like the family to be dazzled and wowed, it doesn’t come cheap. A question though - those Mickey Mouse ears are for the kids yeah?
As past experience would prove finding the closest mound of sand when a problem arises solves nothing. Next time, try talking it through with the most reasonable person you know, and if that doesn’t work, try face-planting into a pillow.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!




























Fun If you are not immersing yourself in literary criticism, getting lost in a concerto, or drinking in the latest work by some deeply challenging young artist (that probably defies logic or even ability) you are what? Probably surfing gossip news on the net … come on… we’re right?!
Seems like you spend half your life in a darkened room with a bunch of strangers, picking popcorn out of your hair. Not here to judge…
Your days turn to night in the blink of an eye so unless you want to discount sleeping (well it is for the weak) you might want to see where you can claw back time for yourself.
Ever been told to maybe grow up? Thought so. But you know what? Ignore it. Gawky and dorky is endearing. The baby voice, not so much.
We’ve picked out a few books we think you’ll like and put them on your shelf below. Enjoy!


----------



## JayRicArt (Apr 6, 2016)

Yet another seeker


----------



## ad202x (Apr 6, 2016)

Seeker, just like pretty much everyone else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BraveOne (Apr 2, 2016)

I got Seeker but it wasn't accurate at all. The picture answers were so vague I had a hard time choosing.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

You're a Harmonizer And you’ve got a surprising streak of curiosity. Sure you might lose a few cool points – but to be honest, you were not really racking them up anyway.
A real deep thinker, you’ve got clear values and well-formed views, not that you’re going shout your mouth off about them; not your style. Reflective and sometimes reserved, your vacant middle distant stare could be misconstrued as ‘stand-offish’ but you call it poise.


----------



## Wyatt317 (Apr 7, 2016)

Harmonizer


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Seeker


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

*You're a Harmonizer*

When you’re not listening to your inner chi, you turn your attention to your friends and dish out advice - whether it’s asked for or not.

A real deep thinker, you’ve got clear values and well-formed views, not that you’re going shout your mouth off about them; not your style. Reflective and sometimes reserved, your vacant middle distant stare could be misconstrued as ‘stand-offish’ but you call it poise.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

*You're an Energizer*
You’re upbeat, super chatty, always approachable and ON… the whole damn time. Seriously? Do you ever come down?

Life is what you make it. You say yes when others say no, and if it doesn’t work out it will make a great chapter in the self-published memoir (that you’ll be pushing on your loved ones as you hobble into old age).


----------



## idunnolol (Apr 8, 2016)

You're an Energizer
You are happy to hop up and hog the limelight – even when you’ve not been necessarily invited!

Life is what you make it. You say yes when others say no, and if it doesn’t work out it will make a great chapter in the self-published memoir (that you’ll be pushing on your loved ones as you hobble into old age).


It's all about you...
Your optimism and positivity are of course great things, but the constant high-fiving and whooping might wear thin. We get it, you’re in ‘a good place’.

You might not strike people as the studious and scholarly type, but it’s admirable you see the gaping holes in your knowledge and want to fill them.

You call yourself busy, but beneath all that bounce you must be close to exhaustion?. It’s full on, you buzz about so much that you’re becoming an indistinguishable blur. Slow down so we can make out your features and return your heartbeat to a regular rhythm.

You might be a bit of a know it all but it comes from the best possible place – the desire to know more than the next man! It makes sense that you want to better yourself and your bookish streak is evident on occasion.

Time
If you want a job doing… maybe ask someone else? You are so close to being a reliable grown-up, so it’s time to pull your socks up… or stockings. I mean, whatever you are in to.

Seemingly you have a pretty cruise-y attitude… taking things as they come when you can. You are skilled, but maybe you need a little more motivation? Like you care!

Up-front and approachable you get a buzz from working with other people and you are keen to get a solution in place quickly. But remember to pause for breath before you charge on in.

An average day can pass without you even attempting to try hard… if you… you know… really try hard to not try hard. Now, we could tell you to reimagine your long-term goals (do you have them?), understand the wider impact of your decisions (did you make any?), but as your eyes are rolling back in your head as you read this dressing down, gonna stop and save the breath.

Life is not non-stop excitement – and if it were, your heart wouldn’t take it. Sure some of us bore more easily than others but maybe, just maybe, you are being bratty. Handing out tough love today.

Energy
Mornings come like a bolt out of the blue but by the time you hit work you’ve managed to peel your left eye open, and wiped the dribble from your chin.

Downtime? You unwind by gawping at re-runs, the next must-watch series, while absently stuffing snacks in your face, shamefully shuffling off to bed after midnight. Sound familiar?

You manage life in a way so you can gracefully glide through while others climb the highs and hurtle towards the lows. You subscribe to having a healthy body and healthy mind so you make careful considerations on your lifestyle – you probably aren’t lining up the jaeger-bombs and chuffing through a 20-pack – but who knows? You try not to be judgmental (much) either. So if you are what you eat then you consist of mung beans, tahini and a measure of agave syrup to sweeten you up. Sounds yummy… ugh.

Love
Let's talk love. When that special someone shows, a wallet is the bulge you want to see – who says romance is dead, hey?

So you like a grand gesture: love declared from the rooftops, your name carved in a tree, a poem penned especially for you – ok… it’s actually a bit of a tall order.

Probably you look for a friend, not a partner first. You seem to be willing to ride through the bad times, as long as you get to the really good ones soon-ish. A realist when it comes to love, in a long-term relationship you need strength, security, friendship, and both joint and separate bank accounts. Sure, that might not sound sexy, but you want your love to last longer than a paycheck.

Money
You’ve set your sights on top-flight living. You want to be bobbing about in a private pool; fine dining; and then returning to a silk-dressed bed, counting money like others count sheep. Not 20 minutes down the swimming baths and a bag of chips of the way home. But work on that dream. Focused and determined, you have the ambition to achieve your vision. Just make sure you take time to admire the view, rather than heading as fast as you can to your destination.

You clam up when faced with small talk, you’d rather get stuck into ‘real issues’, which makes you someone to avoid at parties. Not so fun.

A magpie like you is drawn to flash things that dazzle. You like to shell out on life-defining purchases – but ideally another mug will buy them for you!

For you, discovery means getting a city map out every five steps while squinting at foreign road names, endless overpriced cups of coffee, and drinking up local culture. You happily leave dicey street food and 50 hour bus rides to the gap year crew.

You like to talk problems through. It’s a healthy approach, although you’re prone to picking over the details and hyping it up for the re-tell – well, you’ve got to play to your audience.

Fun
If you are not immersing yourself in literary criticism, getting lost in a concerto, or drinking in the latest work by some deeply challenging young artist (that probably defies logic or even ability) you are what? Probably surfing gossip news on the net … come on… we’re right?!

Seems like your nose is never far from a book: a pulp fiction, or a Mills and Boon – you’ve studied the great works of our time. And if you haven’t then you just watch the DVD.

Your days turn to night in the blink of an eye so unless you want to discount sleeping (well it is for the weak) you might want to see where you can claw back time for yourself.

It’s no wonder you’re craving thrills from time to time, like it or lump it your regular life can be a bit of a snoozefest.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently I'm the first here to get Striver and it sounds like the yolo result.

*You're a Striver*

Sure it might lead to a lost wallet, broken bone or a police escort home, but that leap into the unknown is just living right?
Resourceful; you’ve got drive, bags of enthusiasm, and you can apply yourself to pursue your dreams. Are you the whole package? Well yeah, but you’re not one to brag… that much.


----------



## sayakacarys (Mar 17, 2016)

Seeker...


----------

